# How do you STOP a Netflix show and return to Netflix?



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Title hopefully says it all. On ATV and PS3 when I hit the Stop button on my universal remote, the recording stops and I am returned to this Netflix menu screen for that show or episode. I can then navigate to another episode. 

Watching NFLX on the TiVo doesn't seem to behave that way. I've had to hit the TiVo or List button to essentially quit TiVo, then log back in, which takes me to the Netflix menus.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

anthonymoody said:


> Title hopefully says it all. On ATV and PS3 when I hit the Stop button on my universal remote, the recording stops and I am returned to this Netflix menu screen for that show or episode. I can then navigate to another episode.
> 
> Watching NFLX on the TiVo doesn't seem to behave that way. I've had to hit the TiVo or List button to essentially quit TiVo, then log back in, which takes me to the Netflix menus.


My Harmony Remote has a button labeled * stop * and matches a TiVo command *stop*, and does what you want, but I don't know what (if any) TiVo remote button does that. The old Humax with DVD player did have a stop button on its remote.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Up, of course!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If you're using a new remote with "Back" button then use that. For remotes with A/B/C/D buttons I believe the "B" button acts as a "Back" button. For remotes without A/B/C/D I think there's also a back equivalent button that I forget what it is (maybe zoom).


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks all. 

I taught the Back command to the Stop button on the Harmony. (Fwiw the Stop button was unassigned in whatever TiVo model I'd told harmony I have. I think a premiere). 

I didn't like the way that worked when watching recorded shows because it obviously doesn't Stop that recording (like it does in Netflix) it just returns to the show's menu screen and keeps playing. So I then set up a sequence of Pause, Back, and assigned that to the Stop button. 

That now works pretty much as expected. I'm going to try the Up button though. If that does the same thing in both TiVo recorded shows and Netflix then I may assign Up to the Stop button in place of the he sequence.

Edit: Up gives me the video format (eg 1080p) when watching a recorded show, so I guess my sequence stays.


----------



## rcase13 (Sep 2, 2013)

Why TiVo chooses not have a stop button is beyond me. I think it's the dumbest design ever. SO basically the only way to stop a show and go back to the Netflix menu is to pause it and hit the back button. Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

rcase13 said:


> Why TiVo chooses not have a stop button is beyond me. I think it's the dumbest design ever. SO basically the only way to stop a show and go back to the Netflix menu is to pause it and hit the back button. Am I understanding this correctly?


 Up arrow works too in Netflix. For YouTube though I think only the back button works, so if you use both for consistency it's best to teach yourself to use back button.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

rcase13 said:


> Why TiVo chooses not have a stop button is beyond me. I think it's the dumbest design ever. SO basically the only way to stop a show and go back to the Netflix menu is to pause it and hit the back button. Am I understanding this correctly?


No, you aren't reading the preceding posts correctly.
Back or zoom works fine for Netflix as a stop button.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a TiVo stop command. The old S2 units with built in DVD players/burners have them. And if you teach it to a Harmony it works on a Roamio both in Netflix and when playing a show.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> There is a TiVo stop command. The old S2 units with built in DVD players/burners have them. And if you teach it to a Harmony it works on a Roamio both in Netflix and when playing a show.


Is there a way to selectively grab that command from the Harmony database without having to delete my current TiVo (in the harmony set up) and replace it with an S2 (which I'd presumably still have to teach all of the later TiVo buttons)?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My Harmony has the Stop button and I use the Premiere selection. Are you sure you don't have a stop option in the list of commands? I do use remote codes, 1 & 3, so maybe the stop button is only in those databases and not in the default 0 remote code?

There is a way to teach a Harmony a code from an old Pronto hex code, and you can probably find the stop button hex code somewhere online.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> If you're using a new remote with "Back" button then use that. For remotes with A/B/C/D buttons I believe the "B" button acts as a "Back" button. For remotes without A/B/C/D I think there's also a back equivalent button that I forget what it is (maybe zoom).


The Zoom button on the older remotes with A/B/C/D also acts as the back button.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rcase13 said:


> Why TiVo chooses not have a stop button is beyond me. I think it's the dumbest design ever. SO basically the only way to stop a show and go back to the Netflix menu is to pause it and hit the back button. Am I understanding this correctly?


There is no need to hit pause. You just back out. It's the same way on many other devices with Netflix. This is not specific to TiVo.

When you go back to playing the title it will resume where you left off. Hitting pause is not needed.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> My Harmony has the Stop button and I use the Premiere selection. Are you sure you don't have a stop option in the list of commands? I do use remote codes, 1 & 3, so maybe the stop button is only in those databases and not in the default 0 remote code?
> 
> There is a way to teach a Harmony a code from an old Pronto hex code, and you can probably find the stop button hex code somewhere online.


There was no Stop command in the list. Didn't realize there were multiple code sets to choose from. Have to check but where does one select among the codes (you listed 1&3 as opposed to 0)? Do you recall off hand? That one is new to me...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

When it first asks you to press a few buttons on the remote so it can figure out what device you're using. I simply programmed a peanut for code 1 and then code 3. The Harmony software selected the codeset from that. I remember there being one button that was in one set but not the other (List, I think) I used another Harmony I had which was setup for a S3 and had the button to teach it to the software. I'm not sure where they get these commands. Maybe from other users who learn them in?

Back in the Pronto days it was easy to add a button by finding the hexcode online and copy/pasting it in. The Harmony software/website seems overly complicated sometimes when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## hfcsyrup (Dec 12, 2012)

Finally! Recently upgraded to P4 unit and could not figure out how to get back to netflix!

Now if only I could figure out how to move to the next program in a folder in NPL, my old series 3 units let me hit CH up/down to act as page up down.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

hfcsyrup said:


> Now if only I could figure out how to move to the next program in a folder in NPL, my old series 3 units let me hit CH up/down to act as page up down.


 That's a shortcoming in the HDUI menus in general. TiVo took away that functionality such that none of the HDUI lists allow you to do that anymore.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> That's a shortcoming in the HDUI menus in general. TiVo took away that functionality such that none of the HDUI lists allow you to do that anymore.


Yep, my wife complains about this all the time.


----------



## hfcsyrup (Dec 12, 2012)

seriously, they really took away that basic functionality? how can the a, b, c, d buttons not do this? useless buttons


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Yep, my wife complains about this all the time.


Yeah, my girlfriend has been complaining about this all the time too. (We just switched from Series 3 to Roamio Pro, so the HDUI is all new to us.)


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

moyekj said:


> That's a shortcoming in the HDUI menus in general. TiVo took away that functionality such that none of the HDUI lists allow you to do that anymore.


Never used an s3. Are you saying you could click thru the contents of a folder without actually opening the folder?



hfcsyrup said:


> Now if only I could figure out how to move to the next program in a folder in NPL, my old series 3 units let me hit CH up/down to act as page up down.


Also, now the ch +/- is used to page the whole now playing list, so did they have a different button for that on the s3?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

swerver said:


> Never used an s3. Are you saying you could click thru the contents of a folder without actually opening the folder?


 The context I usually used it was as follows. Let's say in My Shows you have a show highlighted and then press "Select" to see all details of a show. In SDUI you could then press channel down to immediately jump to show details of the next show down in the list with 1 button press. With HDUI you have to back out of show details (Left arrow), scroll down to next entry (Down arrow) and then press Select.
Where I found this particularly useful was for non-auto record Wishlists when you use "upcoming" menu to view a large list of upcoming matches from which you want to choose a few to record. Very often you need to see detailed show info to decide whether to record or not. With SDUI I could just use channel up/down to quickly go through show details in the list. It's a lot more tedious and with 3x button presses now using HDUI.
There are other examples of such lists where this is useful as well, such as viewing ToDo list or History lists, etc.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> When it first asks you to press a few buttons on the remote so it can figure out what device you're using. I simply programmed a peanut for code 1 and then code 3. The Harmony software selected the codeset from that. I remember there being one button that was in one set but not the other (List, I think) I used another Harmony I had which was setup for a S3 and had the button to teach it to the software. I'm not sure where they get these commands. Maybe from other users who learn them in?
> 
> Back in the Pronto days it was easy to add a button by finding the hexcode online and copy/pasting it in. The Harmony software/website seems overly complicated sometimes when it comes to this stuff.


Huh. I don't think I was ever prompted to press remote buttons for any type of identification purposes. Does that happen if you try to set up a device without entering a model or something?

And agreed the harmony software isn't very well designed. I remember my Prontos fondly but gawd were they slow!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Every time I set up a new device for my Harmony it asks me what it is then it has me press a few buttons on the original remote to verify. Like power, select, a number and something else. I think you can skip that step, but I always do it for TiVo because I know it needs this part to learn the remote code.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Every time I set up a new device for my Harmony it asks me what it is then it has me press a few buttons on the original remote to verify. Like power, select, a number and something else. I think you can skip that step, but I always do it for TiVo because I know it needs this part to learn the remote code.


Wow I never noticed that. Maybe I'll set up a new TiVo (before I delete the current one) to see if it prompts me this way. Thanks.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ohhhhh! _Zoom_ works on the TiVo Netflix App as a back button! I knew there had to be a way. Thanks for the thread OP.


----------

